# pig hunt for pistol



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

anyone want to trade an ol pistol(or other things)for a few pig hunts in sargent tx stands and feeders provided


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

where is sargent?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> where is sargent?


South of Houston, right on the coast. Mosquito and rattlesnake capitol of the world imho. Lots and lots of BIG pigs though.


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Shaky said:


> South of Houston, right on the coast. Mosquito and rattlesnake capitol of the world imho. Lots and lots of BIG pigs though.


 yep but my place is a couple miles inland from sargent so the snakes aint bad.seen only a couple grass snakes in the ten years i have hunted this place other than a few water snakes swimmin the creek and its lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of big big pigs


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Why trade? Why don't you sell some hunts and buy you a pistol. I could never part with any of my pistols. I sold one 20 years ago and it still hurts my heart. LOL


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't have a pistol, but would always like to shoot some big pigs with the Bow. Anytime you need some liquidated don't hesitate to let me know.....


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

will take range finders etc. also


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

a couple pics that i have on my puter


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

i know i had more on the puter but could not find em will have to find one of the sd cards with em on it had to put the buck on there i shot him out there


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

thought i would add it dont have to be with a bow can be gun and can bring a guest or the kiddos


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

ok, so now range finder & no pistol to trade.....now what?


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> ok, so now range finder & no pistol to trade.....now what?


 make me an offer i cant refuse


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

dirzo said:


> make me an offer i cant refuse


Need any feeders filled or any extra labor for something?


----------

